# Personality change with haircut



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Is it just me or anyone else notice a change in personality when their spoo gets clipped?

Charlie had the "Lou" doo going on and was a big cuddly teddybear getting into everything very mellow, and laid back like Shaggy on Scooby Doo. Then we come back from vacation and it's time to take him to the pet polisher (my DH phrase) he gets his face shaved, and a close trim plus usual feet, butt and belly.

He comes home and different personality, instead of moseying along on the walk he prances, and oh don't let me get dirty-- didn't even want to risk his feet wet. And just overall acts like Prince Charles

Is this my imagination or have you noticed this too?


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

Absolutely! My Bouvier would go through the winter as a big shaggy bear, but come spring and his all-over shave, he started parading himself around, prancing and wiggling his stub of a tail. Bouvier's are actually pretty bouncy when they move and it was never clearer than the first few days after his hair cut.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Spooluvr said:


> He comes home and different personality, instead of moseying along on the walk he prances, and oh don't let me get dirty-- didn't even want to risk his feet wet. And just overall acts like Prince Charles


LOL I hope you ain't referring to OUR Prince Charles???!!!!! Our future King might not like the comparison!!! :lol:

Manxcat :wink:


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Well they've both got good-sized ears!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Siskojan said:


> Well they've both got good-sized ears!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Siskojan said:


> Well they've both got good-sized ears!


My "Charles" is so much better looking!:aetsch:


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes! Miles just got his summer shave down last week and has turned into a goofy ball of energy. 
Words normally used to describe his personality include: laid-back, gentlemanly, and chill, so waking up an hour early to the prancing crazy-pants poodle all week has been kind of fun. Although, I do hope to get back to our normal morning schedule soon. 

I'm glad to know (at least a few) others share this experience!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Apollo had soooooo much matted hair that he couldn't feel or see much. So he was a little uneasy and even a tiny bit cranky, after being shaved down he is soooooooo happy, sweet and smiling a lot and especially more playful and rubbing his body on the grass being cute and funny!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

We had a poodle that would hide and be "embarrassed" after getting a haircut. Poor guy. Guess he didn't like being "pretty".


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I noticed the same thing when I clipped the show coat off my boy - he was prancing like a colt and running around. Later it turned out, he was 4,5 kilos lighter!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> We had a poodle that would hide and be "embarrassed" after getting a haircut. Poor guy. Guess he didn't like being "pretty".


HHahHhhaha that must have been so cute!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Absolutely. When they are trimmed they know they look good.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

outwest said:


> Absolutely. When they are trimmed they know they look good.


Yeah Charlie always runs into the house to show me his cut, and if they don't do a good job on his top knot he gives me the look."Mom I got a bad haircut" hahaha it's too funny.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha. When aria got cut in for her continental last week it totally changed her personality. She already went everywhere with her head up high and and with the "everyone look at me!!" Attitude, but now it's even worst! She looks at everyone who come nearby making sure they look at her and if they don't look her direction she tries to head off course towards them to get their attention!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Spooluvr said:


> Is it just me or anyone else notice a change in personality when their spoo gets clipped?


This is not just a standard poodle thing, the same applies for miniatures!  Chagall's endearing personality doesn't change with his grooming style, but his posture sure does.:becky: He sashays noticeably when he's in a Miami, he springs along when he's in a Lamb, and this winter when I put him in a Scandinavian for the first time I'll see what effect that has on him. I do find people's reactions to seeing him change depending on his trim. The Miami elicits the most looks and comments. And I've actually seen people in cars slow down to stare at our friend's spoo when he's in a Continental. Amazing the effect hair can have on 'man' and poodle alike!


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> This is not just a standard poodle thing, the same applies for miniatures!  Chagall's endearing personality doesn't change with his grooming style, but his posture sure does.:becky: He sashays noticeably when he's in a Miami, he springs along when he's in a Lamb, and this winter when I put him in a Scandinavian for the first time I'll see what effect that has on him. I do find people's reactions to seeing him change depending on his trim. The Miami elicits the most looks and comments. And I've actually seen people in cars slow down to stare at our friend's spoo when he's in a Continental. Amazing the effect hair can have on 'man' and poodle alike!


Yep, we've noticed the same thing with Beau, especially when he goes from lamb to miami. He always prances, but when he's in a miami there's an extra spring in his step- I think cause he _knows_ he looks good.  Granted, right when he gets groomed he gets extra pets cause he's soooo soft and fluffy, and we tell him how good he looks, so we probably boost his ego juuuust a little bit. :lol:


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol, yes we've noticed this too. Mostly with our miniature. He knows when he's "pretty" and prances all over the place showing off!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo goes tomorrow for his second grooming. The first one made him look older but he still acted like a turd...of course this time he is five weeks older and a tad bit calmer.


----------

